# FREE MH camping spot at Wissant France



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi All

I have just returned from France after taking the 656 on it's first "Foreign Expedition" A chap I met at the Calais Camping Car site - by the port - told me of a site in Wissant. This is a small field just outside the village with room for about 30 MH's. There are no facilities there but it is just a 5 min walk to the centre of the village where provisions can be bought. The site is on the 924 or 942 - I cant remember off hand - on the right hand side as you pass Wissant coming from Calais. There is an offical site about 2 clicks from the site where I have been told you can empty your waste. As the site is FREE it represents good value for money. The site is very popular with the Belgiums and Germans. Just dont mention the war

Dave

656


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Dave .. looks good, it's on the D940 by the looks of it  

I like free :lol:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Good post

That'll do us nicely for next Monday night

Free is good


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oldskool said:


> Free is good


Do they give a discount for MHF members? :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

656 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I
> 656


Nice one 656. Thanks for that 

Looks like a good replacemnt for Cap Blanc Nez


----------

